# c : [ts]



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I've studied some Czech, most of time by myself, but I have taken some classes,and I don't remember my teacher correcting my pronunciation of "c" as in "co", "cukr". 

Recently I've started learning German, and sometimes my teacher correct my "z", as in "zurück". I was wondering if Czech "c" would have exactly the same sound of German "z" or not.

I tend to pronunciate German Z the same way I used to Czech C. So now I'm wondering whether the sounds are slightly different or I mispronounce the Czech "C". 


Děkuji vám předem


----------



## kelt

Hi Tagarela,

I never encountered problems pronouncing the German "z" the same way as "c" in Czech. They're both rendered as [ts] as far as I know.

You sure the teacher wasn't actually trying to correct your "ü" (in "zurück") instead of the "z" sound? Or the melody, stressed syllable? What other words besides "zurück" did he mention?


----------



## bibax

According to this article, there are two voiceless alveolar sibilant affricates: fronted and non-fronted. In Brazilian Portuguese there is the non-fronted affricate [t͡s] (todos [ˈtot͡s]), in Czech the fronted one [t̪͡s̪] (co [t̪͡s̪o]), and in German there can be both, depending on the speaker.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

zde Vám posílám jeden malý odkaz, snad i ten trochu pomůže...

Odkaz (audio):
http://cs.forvo.com/search/cukr/
http://cs.forvo.com/search/zurück/

S pozdravem,
Bohemos


----------



## Tagarela

Hi,

Kelt, he has corrected me when I said other "z"words too, but it's getting better now. I think that I separated too much the t-s /t'-su/ instead /tsu/. Probably when speaking Czech I used to pronounce it a little bit different for some reason. 

Bibax, we don't always say todos like that, but it's possible to hear =D

Thank you, Bohemos =)


----------



## bibax

Tagarela said:


> I think that I separated too much the t-s /t'-su/ instead /tsu/.


This is probably the explanation. The affricate [t̪͡s̪] sounds nearly like one consonant (note the ligature).


Tagarela said:


> Bibax, we don't always say todos like that, but it's possible to hear =D


I am even not able to distiguish the fronted and non-fronted  [t͡s]. After all, in German it is "ganz egal", both [t̪͡s̪] or [t͡s] are possible (according to Wikipedia).


----------



## Tagarela

bibax said:


> This is probably the explanation. The affricate [t̪͡s̪] sounds nearly like one consonant (note the ligature).
> 
> I am even not able to distiguish the fronted and non-fronted  [t͡s]. After all, in German it is "ganz egal", both [t̪͡s̪] or [t͡s] are possible (according to Wikipedia).



I think that I cannot distinguish one from another as well =D


----------



## ilocas2

České c a německé z jsou stejné zvuky. Vyslovují se totožně v obou jazycích. Jazyk při vyslovování těchto hlásek vykonává stejné pohyby jak v češtině tak v němčině. Ústa se pohybují týmž způsobem.


----------

